# Looking for Fantasy Buildings\Tomb Guard.



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well folk's i have cracked and decided to have some fun building terrain for my Vampire Counts Army since till they get a new book i need something to do.... Anyhow i am looking to trade only and am after the following. Oh also interested in a few models 


Witchfate Tor, Tower of Socery x2
Dreadstone Blight x2
Fotress walls & Gates
Fortified Manor House
3 Box's of Plastic Tomb Guard
Tomb Stones from Zombie Spurs


----------



## wazgold (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello i have the fortified manor nos
but its missing 1 wall sconce/torch 

if interested i would like 40k orks if you have any or chaos demon stuff
slannish feinds/ or flamers would be nice shoot me an offer

thanks john

p.s i am an established trader on rogue market same screen name.


----------

